# Welches Spiel, kann man gut zu zweit mit der Freundin spielen?



## Dr_Lobster (13. Dezember 2013)

Sollte irgendwas lustiges sein, dass auch zum zuschauen Spaß macht wenn man abwechselnd spielt 

Ausgenommen: Ego-Shooter, Horror-Schinken


----------



## Deeron (13. Dezember 2013)

Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Sollte irgendwas lustiges sein, dass auch zum zuschauen Spaß macht wenn man abwechselnd spielt   Ausgenommen: Ego-Shooter, Horror-Schinken



Meine Freundin schaut mir sehr gerne bei Skyrim zu und bestimmt dabei Dialoge, Story und Questreihenfolgen mit ^^. Ist für sie eine Art interaktiver Fantasy-Film, da ich das auf dem TV spiele.  

Mitspielen tut sie bei vielen *hust* Lego-Titeln... Zur zeit Lego Marvel Superheroes. Auch schön entspannt mit Controllern von der Couch aus.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Dezember 2013)

Schon mal Rennspiele ausprobiert?


----------



## Thallassa (13. Dezember 2013)

Trine / Trine 2. Viel mehr fällt mir allerdings nicht ein ^^
Unmechanical oder Botanicula sind single-player-Spiele, welche man finde ich aber auch sehr gut "zu zweit" spielen kann. Bei den Controls muss man nicht viel machen, sondern mehr nachdenken. Gleiches gilt für mehrere PnC-Adventures.


----------



## Research (13. Dezember 2013)

Magica und Hunted: Die Schmiede der Finsternis (PC) - Test, Download, Systemanforderungen, Release Termin, Demo - GameStar.de


----------



## debalz (13. Dezember 2013)

Trine 1+2


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Dezember 2013)

Wie alt ist sie denn?

Meine hat mich jahrelang ausgelacht, wie ich LoL gespielt hab und wie man sich nur so über ein Spiel aufregen könnte. Nun hat sie es selbst erwischt und sie ist sauer, wenn ich ihre Spielweise kommentiere  .

Zum zusammenspielen bieten sich natürlich zuerst einmal die Sportspiele an. Auch auf der Wii(U) gibt es viele Titel, die man gemeinsam spielen kann. (Mario Galaxy, Party, Cart etc.)

Unerhört viel Laune zusammen machen die sog. Twin-Stick Shooter. Davon gibt es auf dem PC leider nicht viele.
(etwas älter) Alien Breed 1-3
(early access im Steam) Assault Android Cactus
XBox 360 Warhammer Kill Team


----------



## Deeron (13. Dezember 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wie alt ist sie denn?  Meine hat mich jahrelang ausgelacht, wie ich LoL gespielt hab und wie man sich nur so über ein Spiel aufregen könnte. Nun hat sie es selbst erwischt und sie ist sauer, wenn ich ihre Spielweise kommentiere  .  Zum zusammenspielen bieten sich natürlich zuerst einmal die Sportspiele an. Auch auf der Wii(U) gibt es viele Titel, die man gemeinsam spielen kann. (Mario Galaxy, Party, Cart etc.)  Unerhört viel Laune zusammen machen die sog. Twin-Stick Shooter. Davon gibt es auf dem PC leider nicht viele. (etwas älter) Alien Breed 1-3 (early access im Steam) Assault Android Cactus XBox 360 Warhammer Kill Team



Ich für meinen Teil werde nie wieder ein MMORPG mit einer festen Freundin spielen. Hat seine Gründe 

Die allgemein üblichen Partyspiele der Wii(U) sind zum gemeinsamen spielen schon was feines. Steuerungstechnisch intuitiv, kurzweilig und auch für mehr als 2 Spieler gedacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2013)

Vermutlich ziemlich kurios - aber ich zocke ab und an mit meiner Lebensgefährtin ein paar Runden Street Fighter 4: Arcade Edition (Sie aufm XboX-Controller, ich über Tastatur) - ist tatsächlich äußerst lustig, man muss nur eben den Draht zu Beat'em Ups teilen.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (13. Dezember 2013)

Skyrim und Zelda gehen immer super hier, da muss ich aber auch viel zusehen. An Shooter traut sich meine nicht ran


----------



## xpSyk (13. Dezember 2013)

Telltale Spiele!  Wolf Among Us etc. oder die neuen die Kommen.


----------



## wishi (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir damals mit ihr ne "alte" Wii geholt. Beschert uns immer wieder Spaß. Um nur 3 Spiele zu nennen, Mariokart, New Supermario Wii, Donky Kong Coutry Returns 
Da wir uns die Anschaffung geteilt haben wars nicht teuer und nach nunmehr 11 Monaten kam es auch billiger wenn man Kino, raus gehen e.c.t. einrechnet^^


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Dezember 2013)

Alle Rayman teile


----------



## timbo01 (13. Dezember 2013)

Orcs Must Die und Portal sind auch tolle Co-Op Spiele.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Dezember 2013)

Dark Souls











Wenn du willst, dass sie geht xD

Ne versuch mal Portal 2.


----------



## Benie (13. Dezember 2013)

Meine Freundin hat damals "Plants vs Zombies" ehr durchgezockt als ich.
Das Spiel war auch wirklich gut gemacht und hatte Suchtpotential.

Noch empfehlen könnte ich "Die Siedler-Reloadet" das hat immer noch guten Wuselfaktor, ist eben schon etwas älter.
Ab und an spielt sie noch Anno 1404 und diverse "4 gewinnt Spiele"...

Nur für die Sims ist sie glaube schon zu alt, zumindest staubt Sims3 bei uns ein und wird seit ner Ewigkeit nicht mehr angespielt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vermutlich ziemlich kurios - aber ich zocke ab und an mit meiner Lebensgefährtin ein paar Runden Street Fighter 4: Arcade Edition (Sie aufm XboX-Controller, ich über Tastatur) - ist tatsächlich äußerst lustig, man muss nur eben den Draht zu Beat'em Ups teilen.


 
Das kenn ich auch, nur waren es bei meiner Ex damals noch Soul Calibur und Super Smash Bros. Sie wollte halt geschlagen werden (ich gewann jedesmal ). Brauchte wohl halt ein bisschen "Spanking" zwischendurch


----------



## Dr_Lobster (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das kenn ich auch, nur waren es bei meiner Ex damals noch Soul Calibur und Super Smash Bros. Sie wollte halt geschlagen werden (ich gewann jedesmal ).


 
Naja, ich war zu SNES-Zeiten mit Street Fighter tatsächlich mal auf dem ein oder anderenb Turnier ganz vorne dabei... bei SF4 ists bei weitem nicht mehr so gut weil ichs einfach viiieeel weniger Spiele als SF2 damals aber ich versuche gegen meine Freundin auch eher "schön" zu kämpfen statt effektiv ums wenigstens ein bisschen interessant zu machen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (15. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben auf dem snes,ps1,2,3 n64,wii usw soweit alles durch ( von secret of mana, über diverse jump n run ala mario,wario,joshi bis hin zu Autorennen, denkspiele und kampfspiele ) 

Unter anderem die hier genannten ( trine mit pad zu schwer ) am besten gefallen haben meiner Frau immer donkey Kong und Mario ( alle teile durch ) wobei wir jetzt ständig am Suchen sind. 

Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand weitere Spiele für pc.
Die sollten gamepad unterstützung haben, und lokalen coop modus bieten so wie rayman ( legends-origins beide durch ) jump-n-run die im Steam zu kaufen sind, wären dabei optimal. Ich hab schon lange nix mehr gefunden was wir noch nicht durch haben und was die beiden Kriterien erfüllt. Zu schwer sollten sie auch nicht sein, so wie skullgirls,contra usw. Noch jemand n vorschlag?


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. Dezember 2013)

Villt. Rollenspiele? WoW, Metin 2, LoL usw.


----------

